# Sporego nosa



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

wiem, że w języku polskim stosowany jest dopełniacz zamiast biernika o wiele więcej od języka czeskiego (_Palę papierosa_ itd.), ale dlaczego tutaj się mówi Trzeba przyznać, że wiele Iranek „ma sporego nosa”? Byłoby _ma spory nos_ niepoprawne lub po prostu mniej potoczne niż _ma sporego nosa_.

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Witaj.
Zapewne zauważyłeś, że "ma sporego nosa" jest podane w cudzysłowiu ? Tekst jest nacechowany stylistycznie, i chociaż jest niepoprawny nie budzi moich zastrzeżeń.
"Ma sporawy noseczek"  pewnie było by lepiej. Twoja propozycja "ma spory nos" jest całkowicie poprawna.
 O osobie która wykazuje się niemałą intuicją można powiedzieć, że "ma dobrego nosa" (idiom) i zapewne stąd autorka zaczerpnęła pomysł.


----------



## PawelBierut

Ponieważ jak zauważył *LucioDaMusk *jest to idiom, który w podstawowym brzmieniu ma postać "mieć nosa", więc wg mnie odmiana zastosowana w przytoczonym tekście jest  poprawna.


----------



## Slovianka

Nie wiem, skąd wziąłeś to zdanie, czy usłyszałeś je? Poprawnie było by "ma spory nos" i tak wyrażona uwaga odnosi się do wyglądu. Wyrażenie "mieć nosa", czyli jakby "czuć interes" nie ma chyba z tym zdaniem związku? Jeśli chodzilo tylko o wygląd kobiet, to ktoś popełnił błąd językowy. Jeżeli chodziło o to, że oprócz dużych nosów mają jeszcze nos do interesów, to może być.


----------



## PawelBierut

Oj. Najmocniej przepraszam. Nie otworzyłem załączonej strony. Racja, poprawna forma to: mieć nos... swoją drogą w tutułach artykułów często można znaleźć takie gierki słowne, które dość często nie są poprawne gramatycznie. A poza tym nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy w tym przypadku  autor, tworząc taki tytuł, miał coś sensownego na myśli.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

LucioDaMusk said:


> O osobie która wykazuje się niemałą intuicją można powiedzieć, że "ma dobrego nosa" (idiom) i zapewne stąd autorka zaczerpnęła pomysł.



Popieram tu LucioDaMusk. Autorka tekstu zapewne nawiązała do idiomu, choć może nie całkiem on tu pasuje merytorycznie, ale zwrot zastrzegła cudzysłowem, więc jest O.K. Może to miało być takie trochę dowcipne wyrażenie, a czy się udało, pozostawiam pod znakiem zapytania.
Mieć (dobrego) nosa, rzad. (dobry) nos - trafnie coś przewidywać, dobrze się orientować w sytuacji


----------



## meglila

nie dodac, nic ujac. a przy okazji mozna sie zapoznac z ciekawym tekstem.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Nie uzylbym wyrazenia "spory nos", raczej pozostalbym przy pospolitym "duzym nosie"....


----------

